# Winter Tires/Storage



## LS1LOL (Feb 24, 2013)

Make this quick and dirty...put my snow tires on today. 205/15's, rated for 44PSI max. Put about 3 miles on them with them set at 44PSI and they seem alright, definitely softer than the Goodyear Assurance tires at 51PSI, but what I am mainly wondering about is the wear pattern. I am assuming that running them at this high of a pressure should be fine (insert xtreme quote about radial tires never having issues like this)?

Also, the factory tires. They are sitting in my basement at 50ish PSI. Should I leave them like that for storage, or...?

Thanks.


----------



## zeoalex (Aug 24, 2013)

Snow tyres will be softer than most other rubber. With that said check the inside of your door for correct pressures. 44psi cold seems way high. I don't know for sure if the max sidewall pressure is hot or cold, but I'd assume its hot pressure. If memory serves, my pressure on the stock rubber is around 32 or 33psi cold. 

As far as storage goes, I don't know much unfortunately, I was hoping to find some info here for that as well since ill be storing my stock wheels/tyres when I put my winter set on friday. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The 44 psi is ok as long as it is listed on the tire sidewall as maximum psi.
So, for future reference, never go less than is posted on the sticker on the door frame and never go higher than what is posted on the tire sidewall.

It is fine to store your tires with the pressure you have.....the wheels should be clean and waxed and the tires washed as well.
Once completely dry put each tire/wheel in a plastic bag and close it.
Put them somwhere there is minimum temperature change and no where near a electric motor (like along side your furnace)
Electric motors give off heavy amounts of ozone and ozone will cause premature tire cracking.

Rob


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I ran my snow tires at 40-42PSI. Wear patterns will be fine as long as you rotate them. Since most will not drive them too many miles, it is usually OK to rotate them every winter. Just mark their previous location so you know where to put them next time. 

Storing tires at any PSI is fine. 

Sent from mobile.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I remember reading somewhere that with the tire on the wheel, the optimum storage orientation is horizontal, and stacked ontop of each other. As for inflation PSI, the sticker on the door only applies to whatever tires came stock on your car, to make it easier for people to read than having to look at the tire wall. If you're dealing with any other sort of tire aside from the stock one, the only reading that matters is whats posted on the tire wall, and at that point, your sticker is completely useless since it only pertains to the factory tire.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Storing the tires it is best to let the air out of them and store them off the ground. Not on the concrete. The air migrating through the tire may cause premature cracking. Putting them in bags is also a good idea.

The air pressure is determined by the tire size along with the speed/load rating in comparison to your OE tires.


----------



## rhettjstone (Nov 19, 2013)

I think that storing tires at least partly inflated should be OK. 

I got a set of Dunlop Graspic DS-3s last winter, I'm gonna need to put em on fairly soon, I think.

Dunlop Graspic DS-3 Tires at SimpleTire.com


----------

